# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang duo dainichi kohaku dan t.kohaku s/d senen 2 april

## asnanto

*Berhubung kolam sudah begitu penuh maka perkenankan saya untuk melelang Duo Dainichi koleksi kolam saya.*



*Adapun ikan yang akan dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :*

*1. Kohaku Dainichi size 53 cm ( sertifikat breeder )*


*2. Tancho Kohaku Dainichi 55 cm ( sertifikat breeder )*


*Syarat dan ketentuan lelang adalah sbb :*

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat thread ini diposting dan berakhir pada hari Senen tanggal 2 April 2018 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Tidak diperbolehkan untuk bid and run, barang siapa yang bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum.

6. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto dan video jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan bisa ditanyakan langsung dithread ini atau bisa hubungi nomer WA saya di 082127028360.

7. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya 2 x 24 jam atau pada hari Rabu tgl 4 April 2018 dan ikan yang sudah dilunasi sudah harus diambil atau dikirim 1 x 24 jam setelah pelunasan. Lokasi pengambilan ikan ada di Gading Serpong, semua biaya pengambilan ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

8. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim serta akan dikenakan biaya antar ikan ke stasiun atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli. Untuk pengiriman di Pulau Jawa kami hanya memakai jasa expedisi via kereta api dan untuk pengiriman diluar pulau jawa kami memakai jasa expedisi via cargo pesawat udara.

9. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

10. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

*Adapun harga pembuka untuk lelang kedua ikan ini adalah :*
1. Kohaku Dainichi ob....3.000.000
2. Tancho Kohaku Dainichi ob....3.000.000

Terima kasih.....Happy bidding

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

kohaku 4900

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kohaku 5000


hidup om PERMAISURI KOI !!!!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

hahaha tancho 7500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> ini kita lagi main kucing kucingan om hihi...


hehehehehe......apa kabar om

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

*Rekap akhir :*
1. Kohaku....*5.200.000 oleh permaisuri koi Lunas dan Terkirim*
2. Tancho Kohaku....*7.500.000 oleh aleonardo Lunas dan Terkirim
*



Dengan demikian lelang ini saya tutup....terima kasih

----------

